# a girl spilled a drink in my car



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

whats the best cleaner to get it out and to make the seats not get hard and sticky


----------



## octane (Aug 14, 2003)

Well, it kind of depends on what kind of liquid it was. Soda, milkshake, beer, etc?

Assuming you get to it early (which is the best treatment for any spill) you should mop up as much as you can with an absorbent towel and then use water or club soda to soak up more. If you're lucky, this will be all that's needed. 

If the drink is more complicated than just a regular carbonated cola, (like a milkshake or something) you might need to do some heavy shampooing/steam cleaning or a chemical cleaner of some type. What works for me is to always start with water and then work your way up. 

Meguiars makes a good upholstery cleaner, also...and there are plenty of carpet cleaners out there, too.


----------



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

octane said:


> Well, it kind of depends on what kind of liquid it was. Soda, milkshake, beer, etc?
> 
> Assuming you get to it early (which is the best treatment for any spill) you should mop up as much as you can with an absorbent towel and then use water or club soda to soak up more. If you're lucky, this will be all that's needed.
> 
> ...


i made her spill her coke on her and my car cuz she was talkin shit and wouldnt shut up and so i slammed on my brakes and told her to get out my car but anyway yeh its coke and its still soaked in my carpet...not dry...but in the seat it looks like theres a wet spot or somethin


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

Pharrari said:


> i made her spill her coke on her and my car cuz she was talkin shit and wouldnt shut up and so i slammed on my brakes and told her to get out my car but anyway yeh its coke and its still soaked in my carpet...not dry...but in the seat it looks like theres a wet spot or somethin


maybe you scared her, its not a coke stain on the seat, its a pee stain... lol


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Pharrari said:


> i made her spill her coke on her and my car cuz she was talkin shit and wouldnt shut up and so i slammed on my brakes and told her to get out my car but anyway yeh its coke and its still soaked in my carpet...not dry...but in the seat it looks like theres a wet spot or somethin


wow aren't we mature :loser:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

LOL


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

how to clean it:

1. Go find that woman and tell her to get to scrubbing.

2. Don't let anyone drink in your car...are you crazy?!?!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

a certain song by the prodigy comes to mind here 

i use armeral "oxygenizer" or something like that.....its a knock off of oxy clean. works ok, i say go to your local grocery store and rent a home steam cleaner if a normal carpet cleaner wont work.

always follow up with fabreez :thumbup:


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

Pharrari said:


> whats the best cleaner to get it out and to make the seats not get hard and sticky


slap the *beep* and make her buy u new interior lol just a joke


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You allow drinking in your car! I bet you let them keep their shoes on!

*screams and runs in horror*


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

asleepz said:


> You allow drinking in your car! I bet you let them keep their shoes on!
> 
> *screams and runs in horror*


i just spilled a whole can of pepsi on my floor mats. but thank god theyre only my custom made mauve (color....kinda peach-pinkish) mats that cover the entire floor. not that my carpet is anytihng pretty to begin with.



and all i had to do was pull the mats out and hose em down


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Use a Bissel carpet cleaner . I used one in my first car, I'm not sure the name of the cleaner, I think it was the red devil or somethin (its a machine, not a canned cleaner) it removed a rust stain from my carpet.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Mark said:


> LOL


now thats funny as hell

and the song the comes to my mind is Smack my B---H up! I dunno, maybe its just me who enjoys smackin a b----h every now and then  its just an old past time...

j/k try some resolve carpet cleaner, a clean tooth brush, and a cloth with warm water, also, try tuff stuff, it should work


----------



## coldfiremx (Jun 8, 2005)

oxy clean in a spray bottle works great for everything, if it can take out my grease and oil stains on my door it can take your coke stain out.


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

Use Turtle wax interior 1 with odor-x, It will competely get rid of the stain!!!! I will post a pic of my b13 later that shows my backseat before I cleaned it with that, then after, the difference is astounding... And it smells good, it cost $2.50 and is in a green and yellow can, and smells like lemons. Also it has a scrubbing head right on the can so you can use it in the home...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i found if you can, use a house hold carpet shampooer and do your whole car, i was able to restore a lot of life tot he natural colors of all my interior and it smelled nice too


----------



## J-Dub (Jul 3, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> Don't let anyone drink in your car...are you crazy?!?!



I agree with that


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

My backseat before Turtlewax interior 1








My backseat after Turtlewax interior 1








The after pic, the dark was caused by my digital camera auto dim feature, not a stain. I remove a crusty like substance from the back seat (it was in the crack in the back where the backseat back rest meets the butt of the seat, you can see it because the sun was in it lol) removed stains that I have no idea was or when caused by, and now my backseat looks like it was stuck in time when it was new in 92...


----------

